# Snow, snow, snow and a dog.



## higgy2 (May 5, 2009)

Hagrid telling me he wants another snack.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh Bless that is the Picture of the week :wink:


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Very good just want to play mum!!!


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Is it a Yeti ?? :wink: :lol: 


Lovely picture


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Bet he doesn't feel the cold


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Well it looks like a Landseer / Newfoundland 

though when we had our Newfie she would have been in the water that I can see in the background even in these snowy conditions


----------



## higgy2 (May 5, 2009)

He tested the water with his feet, had a quick 
drink then came out and then ran like a headless
chicken in the snow drifts.

Hagrid is a Landseer 17 months old with a perfect nature.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Do you think he could spare a bit of that magnificent coat for my Whippet please!?

Oh, just thought - she must be able to take it off when she comes indoors :lol:


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Ah Bless.

Funny how they go scatty in the snow.


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

He looks very handsome, how do you get the snow off him? We do not have a problem with Maisie as she is short coated, but Casper the pup seems to carry tons of snow back in with him. He has learnt to stand by the door when he needs a wee, but has fathomed that it also means he can go out and find the nearest snow drift as the picture shows.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Our Charlie 
Mya our daughters Huskie
our Rubie followed by Storm
The snow is about six inches higher today


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice pictures Dave.
I bet Mya is feeling quite at home in this weather.

I was watching the Polar Bears at the Highland Wildlife Park in Kingussie on the news - diving through the ice and rolling in the snowdrifts, they were loving it!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

They just love it. Trouble is they are walking across my pond.

Dave p


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Aw what lovely pictures. The dogs seem to love the snow, one of our Welshies went mad in it whilst at Knaresborough last weekend..........we had a heck of a job with the snow balls that attached to their fur once back in the MH.

What does anyone else do when in the MH ? towels didn't seem to work.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Santa's on his way......


----------

